# Kitten Peeing next to the litter box



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

Our 4 month old Sophie has gotten into the habbit of peeing right next to the litter box instead of in it. She only seems to do this when we are near any of the litter boxes, we have 4 for 2 cats (mostly while we are cleaning one). I have not found any other pee spots where she has done this when we were not near by. She did this again this morning with my husband standing right next to one of the boxes. We are using the same litter the previous owner used and did not get the kittens till they were over 3 months old so they should be good and socialized. They have had a URI but yesterday was their last dose of antibiotic and she did it again this morning. Our other cat Max, who we got at the same time, originally showed her where the boxes were. He is also about a month older than Sophie, different litter same dad. When we have caught her doing this we have picked her up and set her in the litter box and immediately cleaned it with scent remover. We also have a mat around the litter box that normally she sits right off of to do this. When we are not near one of the boxes (again we have 4 in multiple places) she goes in the litter box just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, the fact that she only does this when someone is nearby is curious. I can’t help you with why this might be happening, and no doubt others will come along who know more on this topic than I do. All I can suggest is that you relocate the boxes to places where you’re not likely to be very often, and see if that helps. If you’re at a loss to find four such places, then you could reduce the number of litter boxes. The rule of thumb is one per cat plus one, so three in your case…although many people do fine with only two boxes for two cats, provided they’re large enough and you’re able to scoop several times a day.


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

If it helps, we are scooping them twice a day. It is the feline pine litter and the only time we go near the boxes is to scoop them/clean them out. Three of them are in differnt corners of the same room (where we set up the safe room when we brought them home), the other one is down the hall on the opposite end of the house. We may try tonight getting rid of one of them in the first room so have 2 in there and the 3rd down the hall, but I am afraid if we do this it will only get worse. She has gone in all 4 of them at one time or another. We did an extra to try a differnt kind of litter box to see if they might like it better. They did not seem to care though and used all of them about the same. The two closest to each other they like to poop in and the other 2 has been mostly pee. The one she is peeed next to this morning is one of the 2 they normaly poop in. The first time she did this there were only the 3 boxes in the safe room (which is completly open to the house now no chance of it getting closed off) and she peeed next to the one they normaly peeed in. Hubby took them to the vet this morning for a booster and their health checks out fine other than a yeast infection in their ears. Max when we scoop them will hop into the one we are trying to scoop and do his business wither it is his normal time or not.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Cindley,

I have some information that will hopefully help you. But first I have a few questions for you. Hope you do not mind answering a few questions.

First have you taken the kitten to the veterinarian? If not that is the first step. If you have taken the cat to a veterinarian what did they tell you? 

Also what type/brand of litter do you use? Next what type of litter box do you use? Where are all your litter boxes located?

Okay my suggestion for you "teaching" the kitten to use the litter box again is you get a dog crate. Then in that dog crate you put news paper, a litter box and food and water dishes. 

Now you keep the kitten in there when he can not be supervised. The reason for this is in such a confined area the kitten will have to use the litter box. Hence he will "learn" to use the litter box again. 

After the kitten has been loose a few hours put him into the crate to use the litter box. Keep him in the crate for about 15 to 20 minutes after running around and playing. 

After a few months him using the litter box in the dog crate. You can just keep the litter where the dog crate was.

Hope this helps. If you need any clarification let me know.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cat Person said:


> Hope you do not mind answering a few questions. First have you taken the kitten to the veterinarian?


 


> They have had a URI but yesterday was their last dose of antibiotic and she did it again this morning.


Helps to read the entire original post.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Things that popped into my head regarding a kitt who 'misses' the litterbox only when people are present:
1. The kitt has something wrong _(UTI. Kitten could have a urinary tract issue. A vet visit to perform a urinalysis can rule this out.) _and this is the only way to say so.
2. The kitt feels 'threatened' (_trapped_) and won't go *in* the litterbox if someone is standing too near.
3. The kitt is still just a baby and occasionally misses the litterbox in the excitement of playing w/ family members and only manages to 'get close' to the potty-target.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Marie,

No disrespect or anything but as my intro states I have worked with the public for years in no kill shelters and stuff like that. I have spoken to many people who "self diagnosed" URI, cancer, and any myriad of diseases without taking there animal to the veterinarian. So that is why I asked if this particular cat was taken to the veterinarian. 

Also as you know you can get certain antibiotics without taking the animal to a veterinarian. 

I am not condoning either of the above scenario's or saying the person did any of the above scenario's. But just pointing out that it is very possible from my experience that the person could have posted the above information without seeing a licensed veterinarian.

Lastly I am a licensed veterinarian technician so I can read nekitty.

Hi Heidi n Q,

I just want to say your three ideas for why this particular kitten is not using the litter box sound very possible.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cat Person said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> No disrespect or anything but as my intro states I have worked with the public for years in no kill shelters and stuff like that.


Yeah. You mention that. A *lot*. Doesn't make you any more qualified than other members here to give advice.

The OP had mentioned in another thread that she'd taken her cats to the vet. I always figure when someone mentions antibiotics, they've been to a vet. You seem to assume they're self-treating.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cindly posted:



> Hubby took them to the vet this morning.


Sometimes we scan a bit too quickly.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*cindley*, I haven't used it but have read other posters that have had good success with _Dr. Elsey's Cat Attract_ litter when there's a problem of not using the litter tray. Maybe worth a try? 

Another thought is some kittens prefer a litter tray that has only about 3in. sides.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ugh! Some cats can be so dang picky about their litterbox requirements that it almost takes Sherlock Holmes and Watson to decipher what the real issue is!


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

I have some information that will hopefully help you. But first I have a few questions for you. Hope you do not mind answering a few questions.

I don't mind


First have you taken the kitten to the veterinarian? If not that is the first step. If you have taken the cat to a veterinarian what did they tell you? 

Kittens have been to the vet twice since we got them. The first a couple days after we brought them home and then again Saturday. Saturday the only issue found was a yeast infection in Max's ears. They are both getting ear drops now. They just got off their 2nd 10 day antibiotic set for the URI the vet found the first visit. She advised otherwise they are healthy.


Also what type/brand of litter do you use? Next what type of litter box do you use? Where are all your litter boxes located?

We use Feline Pine. The exact same brand/manufacture the breeder used when when got the kittens. We did not want to confuse them by changing litters. We have 3 just normal large litter boxes which are just plastic boxes the litter sits down in. (Note: we chose the large litter boxes due to the size these kittens get. Max is already 5 1/2 lbs and just under 5 months old. He can already take up half the box. Sophie is 3 1/2 lbs and 4 months old. They are not litter mates but half siblings from the same house.) The other litter box is one of the filtering ones with the holds in the top layer to filter out the stuff and put the litter in the bottom tray. She has used all 4 at one time or another. 

We set up the safe room as the living room when we brought them home. The room is open into the kitchen so we set up chairs with a blanket over it to block of the room to begin with. It only took Max a few hours before he was comfortable in the room then the house. Sophie took about 2 days before she was not nervous. Two of the normal boxes are in the corner together between a couch and chair so they are slightly hidden. Max mostly uses these. There is another in the opposite corner that is more open and this is the one Sophie prefers. The 4th box is down the hall on the opposite side of the house and they both will use it. We set them up in that room due to us not going in there much and she goes to the litter box fine as long as we are not in the room. She will even go fine sometimes when we are in the room. If we see her about to go somewhere other than the box we pick her up and put her in the box she uses the most. We have only not caught her twice but we could probably count the number of times we had to put her in the box on one hand. 

A little more info that might help. Max already looks like a normal full grown cat but the Siberian kittens take 5 years to get to their full size and Max could get up to 15-20 lbs and Sophie up to 10-15 lbs when they are full grown. Max is about to start teething as he is already chewing on things a lot and he has never went outside the litter boxes. They still jump like kittens fortunately since they can jump high enough to get on the couch but not the cabinets yet and they cannot get all the way to the top of the table without jumping on a chair first. We are already planing how to keep them off the kitchen counters so as to prevent them from getting on the stove by accident. But they have no issues entering the litter boxes we have.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Cindley,

First of all it sounds like you take good care of your cats. 

It also seems to me like you used your knowledge of cat care regarding your new Norwegien Forest cats. Since you kept the same litter as the cats where used to it seems unlikely they would be avioding the litter box due to litter aversion. The safe room you set up for your new kittens sounds great to me as well. Your litter boxes set up in the safe room sounds perfect to me as well.

My only suggestion is maybe try an even LARGER litter box since you said they where almost the size of full sized cats, despite being kittens. They might have no problem entering the box but they still might like a bigger box.

Lastly you said Max your male kitten never missed the litter box but your female Sophie has missed the box two to five times is that correct? If so try keeping her in a small bathroom for 48 hours with a litter box and see if that helps.

*** I feel it is also important to note that the URI might be causing the aberrant litter box behavior. But you want to redirect her to the litter box due to the fact it could be become a behavioral pattern (litter box avoidance) even after the medical issue has passed***


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you,

My husband and I are trying to do good. We have both had a lot of pets growing up but this is the first time either of us have had cats in the house. I have been allergic for a long time, so very happy I have had very minor reactions to these (I can live with itchy eyes every few days, especially when eye drops fix it fast). I can't remember a time though I have not had outside cats, normally strays that my dad (who claims to hate cats, but we don't believe him) has started feeding and taking care of. 

We have another vet visit in 3 weeks for more vaccinations. We may try the larger litter box first. The last time she missed was the morning after the last med dosage. May be a few days before we know since it is not an everyday thing.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Cindley,

Well I am glad it is not an everyday thing that is for sure. It might/should just clear up once the URI is gone. 

My only other question is have you notice her peeing on a specific surface? For example carpet or tile? 

Lastly if you have time I would love to see photo's of your babies. I love big furry kitties.


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

I will have to wait till I get home to post more photos but I have 2 in the photo gallery http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/38036-cindley-albums-max-sophie.html

It has always been on the fluffy carpet, we are thinking about putting a tarp under the litter box too, just in the area where the litter boxes are on the carpet, so the carpet near it is covered. We are afraid that she would not like to walk on the plastic though. 

If we do this we will try it on Max's boxes first since he is the brave one.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Cindley,

Your cats look great first of all. I can not wait to see more pictures of them. Your idea with the tarp sounds good. 

Just make sure you keep the area around the litter box clean after she has an accident. What are you using for cleaning there accidents? I would recommend natures miracle which is a good enzymatic cleaner.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ack! No tarp! _Especially not one of those 'blue' tarps, they are NOT liquid-proof and can leak._ I would recommend using either hallway-runner plastic or a sturdy office-chair carpet-protector-mat.


----------



## Cindley (Aug 10, 2010)

I use natures miracle, we have some kind of orange Oxy version of it and we were trying to use a painters tarp (large sheet of clear plastic) and cut it to fit the area. The blue tarps also tend to unravel when cut.

Added a couple more pictures of them playing to the album. 
rcat


Sophie is going to the one down the hall more frequently now too. If she misses that one it is on a stone floor, but she also has not missed since the first post. We have been checking frequently.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_fingers crossed_*


----------

